# Allergy test results... Lord have Mercy.



## TilliesMom

So, we had the appt this afternoon.

Tillie is allergic too:
chicken
eggs
turkey
duck
rabbit
beets (what dog eats beets anyway!?)
carrots
potato
apple (she LOVES apples. )
green beans 
peas
fish mix
oats
soy
wheat
berries
shellfish


She CAN have:
Beef (and this was what I THOUGHT she was allergic too! -bring on the bully sticks! LOL)
lamb
pork
venison
salmon
barley
corn(?)
rice
sweet potatoes
banana (do dogs eat banana?)
cow's milk (yay for yogurt!)
peanut (YIPPIE for pb!)
yeast (?)
spinach
tomato

we had a big ol' consult and he advised what he thought would work best for Tillie. And I got roped into HOME MADE. sigh. I KNOW it's best for her, but I was REALLY hoping she could have one of the raw "medallions" like Primal raw makes. But apparently there are things she is allergic too in those "easy" options. So homemade I go. I have a 2 lb roll of beef/beef bones defrosting in the fridge and the kale, cauliflower, brocolli, spinach and squash in the crisper. Probiotics in the fridge, "Solid Gold" Seameal and Coconut oil on the counter and no $$ in my bank account! LOL

The vet said she also has an underlying yeast infection... I don't fully understand that part though? :suspicious:

I haven't broke the news to my husband yet. He is NOT going to be happy. Especially since Tillie will be eating better than HIM. 
The vet said that once Tillie's system has calmed down I *might* be able to switch her to a kibble, or go 1/2 and 1/2 but we'll see when we get there I guess. 
The food list he gave me is:

California Natural Lamb/rice (his #1 choice if I MUST switch back to kibble at some point)
Nature Balance lamb meal/brown rice formula (#2 choice)
Wellness Salmon/rice or Lamb/rice (MY #1 choice)

For Primal Raw he said there were no formula's Tillie could have but then wrote "lamb mix, beef, buffalo, lamb, sardine" ...?

and then what I have in the fridge now "Small batch" beef and bone blend, a roll of nastiness defrosting. uke: 

Does any of this make any sense to anyone out there??
I feel like I am floundering and don't want to do the wrong thing.
I believe the vet really has Tillie's health and best interest at heart, but I don't want to bankrupt us either!!
Anyone else been here, done that? Any advice?
I'm planning on making up her food tomorrow. I'm suppose to cook it for now, and then add in the supplements and oil and probiotics when I feed her. slowly transistioning to raw, if that is the road we take.

So much for us EVER going on vacation again. 

I'm overwhelmed and honestly very sad right now. Doing what's best for Tillie could be very hard on our family. I hope that over time we can find a balance.
If you've read this far, thank you.
Thank you for listening and for understanding.
:help:


----------



## mintchip

(((Tillie))) 
"_banana (do dogs eat banana?)_"--Comet LOVES bananas


----------



## morriscsps

Jack loves bananas, too, but you have to be careful. It goes straight to their hips! My vet told me that a pinkie-tip size is plenty. Nessie, on the other hand, did the 'keep-the-mouth-open and hopefully-the-nasty-food-will-fall-out' manuever. lol!

My previous dog was on California Natural. He had seasonal allergies. I did the chicken & rice or lamb & rice. I also mixed in a small bag of Herring&Sweet Potato. That really helped keep down the itchies. I suppose that the Herring&S.P. alone would have been best but *gack* the horrible fish breath. It killed me.

I never had a chance to try their new grain-free line. 

We have Jack and Nessie on "Taste of the Wild High Prairie Mix" now. It seems to work for them.


----------



## davetgabby

I would not revert to kibble. Sabine, is all I will say with this mess of allergies. Look at this as a positive. It's a chance to feed a healthier diet. This is not an expensive diet. Check her out. It will save you money down the road.


----------



## krandall

Tammy, I had a cat that I had to cook for for years. It seems overwhelming to start with, but one you get it down to a routine, you can cook a whole bunch at once, keep out just what you need for a few days and freeze the rest in small batches. That will last you a LONG time. 

Remember what I told you about the fact that when their system is overwhelmed, they can be reactive to ALL SORTS of things that wouldn't cause a real-life reaction when their system is calmed down? It could very well be that Tillie will be able to tolerate a wider range of ingredients, and you can find a kibble (or canned food) that she can tolerate. I know that Natural Balance has a BUCH of limited ingredient foods, both kibble and canned. I suspect they aren't the only brand that does.

As far as Tillie NOT being reactive to corn... I'd be VERY careful with that one. It's such a common allergen, and you can't have an allergic reaction to something you haven't ever been exposed to. If you've purposely avoided corn up until now, that may very well be why she doesn't react to it. If you expose her to it a few times, you might find that she IS allergic to it.

Lastly, as far as bananas are concerned, Kodi goes BANANAS over them. They are his all-time favorite treat!:biggrin1:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

First off I believe you went to your regular vet not an allergy specialist. If possible you need to convince your vet to send his findings to an allergist. Allergy's are a very specialized area, even for humans. Many of the allergys that have come up your dog may have not even been exposed to!!!!! This test was standardized and the most important part of a test like this is the experience of the Vet. A Vet that maybe sees several cases a day vs a Vet that sees only allergy cases everyday
The reason I am even comment on this is because, I think you really care, and I have been through this a few times. So I do understand how expensive this can be and how frustrating. I also have learned by experience what a difference a specialist can make.
Even knowing the allergys and controling them for years does take a tolll so when you first start treating them you need to be smart, not easy. There are very standard things Vets say...but they are geared to what they think the avarage person will find confortable, not what is best for the dog. One big myth is drop coated dog with allergys are better off with short coats, not true at all, but it is eaiser for some owners, in fact many owners. The truth is drop coated dogs have this coat for a reason.
 I really hope you find someone who can help you take care of this in an efficient and timely manner, so you can avoid future problems. All the best.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Is it the initial investment that is expensive and then actually it might not be any more expensive than some of the kibble you mentioned? I hope it works well for you, I have always heard that the homemade diets save you money on vet bills, in the long run, as compared to a Kibble diet. Keep us posted, please. I am with karen...I would not touch the corn at all...JMHO...lol


----------



## davetgabby

The Laughing Magpie said:


> First off I believe you went to your regular vet not an allergy specialist. If possible you need to convince your vet to send his findings to an allergist. Allergy's are a very specialized area, even for humans. Many of the allergys that have come up your dog may have not even been exposed to!!!!! This test was standardized and the most important part of a test like this is the experience of the Vet. A Vet that maybe sees several cases a day vs a Vet that sees only allergy cases everyday
> The reason I am even comment on this is because, I think you really care, and I have been through this a few times. So I do understand how expensive this can be and how frustrating. I also have learned by experience what a difference a specialist can make.
> Even knowing the allergys and controling them for years does take a tolll so when you first start treating them you need to be smart, not easy. There are very standard things Vets say...but they are geared to what they think the avarage person will find confortable, not what is best for the dog. One big myth is drop coated dog with allergys are better off with short coats, not true at all, but it is eaiser for some owners, in fact many owners. The truth is drop coated dogs have this coat for a reason.
> I really hope you find someone who can help you take care of this in an efficient and timely manner, so you can avoid future problems. All the best.


I agree Robbie, if you can afford an allergist, you might find that some of these things, she actually isn't allergic to. My letter from Sabine this past week talked about this . Either way I would consult with an expert not a vet.


----------



## TilliesMom

thanks for all the comments and info! I think I am on information overload! LOL

thanks SO much for the heads up on her not being 'reactive' to corn (and wheat as well). I will continue to avoid those. She has been on Taste of the Wild prairie formula since the breeder. It is grain free, so I don't believe she has been exposed to those... unfortunatly same goes with rice... never really been exposed. Thank you for that info!! 
And yes, the start up cost wasn't fun, but I DO see how it could be very cost effective down the road. Once I get it all figured out.
The vet we went to is a Natural/Holistic Veternarian and does specialize in allergies. He isn't our regular vet, but we were refered to him. 
As it stands now, I will be making her meals every couple days, eliminating all foods that she was reactive too, especially chicken. It will be a learning experience.
Karen, thank you for your encouraging words!


----------



## davetgabby

here is what Sabine said again. 
"For the duration of the elimination diet, yes, since the idea is to eliminate all "unknowns", including all the commercial additives that may be present in store bought foods.

Some people may decide to try going back to feeding commercial products once they know what works and what doesn't, and often it will be ok for the dog that way, but for the really sensitive individuals it might turn out that they need to stay on minimally processed homemade food because they don't react to a specific ingredient (e.g. chicken, or oats etc.) but just can't tolerate highly processed food"


----------



## TilliesMom

Great Advice, thanks Dave/Sabine! 
I think I'm going to print this out and put it on my fridge!
just to remind myself...


----------



## lkwilson

Oh Tammy, wow. I'd be overwhelmed too. If you do go back to kibble, we use the California Natural's Lamb & rice. No issues so far, Coach likes it and great poops.


----------



## TilliesMom

Thanks Laura!
Ya, that one is on the VERY small list of foods she possibly COULD have, if we ever go back to kibble that is.


----------



## krandall

TilliesMom said:


> Thanks Laura!
> Ya, that one is on the VERY small list of foods she possibly COULD have, if we ever go back to kibble that is.


I'm guessing that once you get in the routine of cooking for her, you'll find it isn't that big a deal, especially if you do it in batches and freeze it. I like the convenience of kibble, and, honestly, haven't found a canned food I like. (I like organic food if possible, for both my family and my pets) But I KNOW that Kodi doesn't handle changes in food particularly well. So I think if I had to start with home cooked and he was doing well, I'd probably stick with it... at least for a good long time.

When I was cooking for my geriatric cat (in chronic renal failure) it really wasn't such a big deal... and that was harder. It was a mostly rice, low protein diet. Unlike dogs, cats don't willingly eat rice. So it all had to be mushed up in a food processor to spread the "chicken taste" out as far as possible, and make sure she couldn't just pick out the bits she liked.


----------



## Missy

Tammy, I totally understand. I was gonna do a Home cooked and then backed out because of the time it would take. I was able to find a raw blend that worked for my boys problems. 

But I wanted to share some of the things I found. Bravo has a meat only and meat and bone only blends that you could add veggies too. Bravo,s complete and balanced raw patties has fewer ingredients than most of the raw diets. But it may have egg in it, but check it out cause it may not and that would be the easiest. Is your vet giving you a recipe for Tillie? If not you do need to get a recipe from Sabine or someone like her. 

I would also check natural balance limited ingredient blends. I know they have a bison 
and sweet potato blend both canned and dry. It is not as great as some others but it is very limited in it's ingredients. I know Sabine doesn't care for the company. But it may serve a purpose for You and Tillie. And as all dogs are different she could really thrive on it. (again, not sure about the egg) but you can go on their and the bravo site and check out all the ingredients. 

From when I was toying with home prepped, I can tell you prep a lot at a time and freeze it. I like the silicone mini muffin pans. Each "muffin" is an ounce just like the medallions. Once they are frozen you pop EM out and store EM in freezer bag and then at meal times you just take out the appropriate ounces. I do this now for extras like pumpkin, and extra bison. 

Good luck. As Karen says, if you can't find An easier solution it gets less overwhelming as you get your recipe down.


----------



## TilliesMom

Awesome Missy! Thank you for the input!! I am actually on my way up town right now, I was getting ready to prep her food and thought... WHERE am I going to PUT it after it is mixed and ready!? LOL So, thanks for the idea! I'll look into the muffin pans!


----------



## TilliesMom

So, I looked EVERYWHERE for the silicone muffins pans today and couldn't find them anywhere!! I even went to a specialty kitchen store, where I learned that the company that MADE the silicone kitchen wares went out of business!!! sigh.
I was able to find a silicone ice cube trays, so I'm using those as well as a regular mini cupcake pan (and praying that the meat comes off the paper! LOL)
It took me nearly 2 hrs to get everything all prepared and put away. Tillie LOVED her meal (of course) and it wasn't THAT difficult. Once I figure out how to freeze and store it will get easier I'm sure. Although I am a bit confused about adding the probiotics, seameal and coconut oil... I'm suppose to add it before I serve it in exact amounts and I'm not sure how to do that with the frozen stuff. Do i microwave it and then add it in before serving?? 
Thanks for all the help and guidance!!


----------



## Missy

worth ordering. the metal ones are so cold it is painful to get the stuff out. if they have stopped making them, get as many as you can. mine only have 12 holes but I have 10 of them. :0

Amazon.com: HIC Brands that Cook Essentials Silicone 24-Cup Mini Muffin Pan: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## Missy

Tammy, I was curious. here are the ingredients in the bravo raw balanced. beef formula. I am not trying to discourage you from home cooking...but this may work as a back up. 

Ingredients:
Beef, beef organs (livers, hearts, kidneys), beef bone, celery, acorn squash, turnip, sunflower oil, salt, potassium chloride, vitamin E, zinc oxide, copper sulfate, ferrous sulfate, manganous oxide, potassium iodide, vitamin D.


----------



## TilliesMom

I found that the metal one actually worked rather well, while I am still waiting for the silicone ones to freeze! I'm afraid if I take them out, they are going to fall apart! I even used paper muffin cups and was able to easily get the paper off! BUT I only had them in the freezer for an hr and a half!
Awesome, thank you SO much for that bravo food list! I'm not sure if anyone sells it around here, but I'll definitly look into it. 
How much do you feed your dogs? I'm not sure how much to give Tille. She scarfed it down and isn't one to "beg" or give pleading looks at he bowl... she'll just wait and wait and wait ... I wonder if she is hungry?


----------



## clare

Oh Tammy you are a marvellous Mummy to Tillie,she is going to go from strength to strength on her new diet,and you will become an expert on dog nutrition in the fullness of time,and I bet as some of the others have said in the end it will probably work out cheaper.After all when I was young the dogs used to eat all the left overs and had very little tinned dog food[there was only tinned then]it was just used to bulk out the left overs,anyway the dogs were all perfectly healthy,and it was extremely usual to hear of allergies.


----------



## Laurief

What a wonderful Mommy you are to work this hard for your baby! She is lucky to have you!!


----------



## TilliesMom

Thank you everyone for your advice and encouragement!!
While we thought Tillie was doing "okay" on her Taste of the Wild kibble, she never gobbled it down and would constantly pick at it... I wonder if that was a "sign" that it wasn't the right food for her?? I can see how she could totally gain weight fast on home cooked though, she is a CHOW HOUND like you wouldn't believe!! LOL
Speaking of chow hound.. I better go feed her.  oh and my HUMAN kids.


----------



## Ellie NY

Tammy - I must have missed a thread. Can you say a little more about why you had Tillie tested for food allergies? I took Eli to the vet a couple of weeks ago because he itches at his face and bites his paws. The vet was very certain he likely didn't have food allergies as they "presented" themselves differently. He thought Eli might have seasonal allergies, gave him an antihistamine shot, and some pills to take home. Eli's poop is always very slimy and liquidy even though he eats "dog approved" foods such as chicken, kibble, dried chicken or duck strips and puppy biscuits (very occasionally). I'm not convinced he doesn't have food allergies.


----------



## TilliesMom

Hello!
Yes, Tillie had these horrible pustuouls, sores, crusty yuckies all over her ears and head and it just kept getting worse over the course of about 6 weeks, I took her to the vet to rule out any parasites and figure out what was going on. He did blood work and allergy testing on Tillie and we are now communicating with Sabine (the nutritionist) to figure out the best diet and for sure what she is allergic too.
Tillie never really had any itching and he poos were great as long as she didn't have chicken which always gave her the runs! According the allergy test she IS allergic to Chicken!
Good luck! this is quite the journey!!


----------



## Laurasch

Hi Tammy,
How is Tillie doing now? Did the diet change solve her problems? 

I'm very interested in how your vet figured out the food allergies as we've been fighting allergies too for some time. I think part of it is food allergies and would like to pursue it.

I went to a very highly recommended canine dermatologist for Pepper's allergies. He was great - spent a lot of time with us, answered all my questions, and then did the skin scratch (doesn't use blood tests because he found the results still vary quite a bit from lab to lab). Pepper is highly allergic to many airborne allergens and we're doing shots for those. For food, he said neither the blood work or scratch test applies. More recently a saliva test came out from Hemopet/Hemolife. When I asked about it, found out he'd worked with a number of labs and wasn't yet any of the saliva tests yet as they have too many false positives and negatives . 

Could you tell me what test was used to figure out Tillie's allergies? (I assume it wasn't Hemopet because, when I contacted them, they told me they don't have an accurate test for chicken yet.) I would really like to purse this for Pepper.

Thank-you!


----------



## TilliesMom

Hello Laura!
Yes, Tillie's skin sores are completely healed and she is doing great!
The paper work that has her allergy testing results says, "ACTT Testing &Treatment by Bio-Medical Services" ... that is all the info I have on the allergy testing place.
She wasn't tested for air/pollen allergens though. But for food specifically. And also tested for red yeast or "Malassezia" she had a horrid over growth of yeast at the time she was tested. So, she also takes a pro-biotic every day to keep the yeast under control.
anywho, that's all the info I have... hope it helped!!
Good luck on your quest!


----------



## Thumper

Wow! You are a great mommy and have your plate full with this allergy stuff. I deal with it on a human aspect and know how frustrating it can be at times.

Ive been feeding Gucci home made for almost 4 years now and use fresh meat, rice cereal and supplements, I typically mix the various supps into the baby rice cereal and coat her protein with it, every now and then I'll give her a few teaspoons of milk with probiotics for calcium.

There is a group on Yahoo It is a homecook for Dogs group that has alot of information on there that may help you, many of the women started home cooking for various allergies, cancers, organ problems, etc.and there is a wealth of info there if you are starting out. I'll try to track it down and PM it to you. Only natural pet store.com is a godsend, too! lol They have some great supplements there.

Glad to hear she's doing better!!

Kara


----------



## mom2gibson

Dr. Jean Dodds have deveoped a new saliva allergy and food sensitivity test. She is well known as an authority on canine thyroid disease and also runs Hemopet which is a canine blood bank here in California. I have my vet send blood work to her and she diagnosed low thyroid in my airedale when my vet didn't want to test him because he didn't show any classic signs of it. Here's some info and an online interview with her. I have no financial or other kind of interest in her clinic other than knowing she is very well respected in the veterinary world.

http://healthypets.mercola.com/site...-rumbling-tummy-gas-diarrhea-or-vomiting.aspx


----------



## TilliesMom

Thanks Kara! It amazes me (and my husband! LOL) how much I will do for this DOG!  I think of her as my 3rd child and if my kids had sores all over thier bodies, I'd sure as heck do anything I could to make them better! 
and I think hopefully by home cooking, we'll avoid many future issues and health problems... hopefully!


----------



## Missy

I am so glad to read that Tillie is so much better. How long have you been cooking? Has it gotten easier? 

Laura, did you ever try switching to raw for Pepper? I know you say he is allergic to airborne allergies... But allergies are cumulative..so perhaps lessening some allergens would help. 

I know it is by no means scientific... But We seemed to have helped Cash greatly by just switching to nature's variety bison. (we were already feeding NV raw) he still reacted in the spring... But he did have issues year round and does not anymore. Just a thought.


----------



## TilliesMom

I've been homecooking for about 2 months now.
It hasn't exactly gotten easier in that it is still a TON of work, but I do know what I am doing now and am streamlining as I go. I find doing mutliple batches of veggies works great and pureeing them and freezing them in weekly amounts, that way when I need to make her meat I just fry it up, add the defrosted veggies and then potion it out in the ice cube trays to freeze. THEN i do the sweet potato and prepping all the vitamin/supplements... is IS a ton of work... I don't think that part will ever change. It will just be more routine and I will get more and more comfortable and knowledgable as we go along.
SURE wish there was a commercial food out there she could have though, if nothing else to give me a break and reassure me that SOMEDAY I may be able to go on a vacation again! ... LOL


----------



## coco

Tammy,
I haven't gotten the receipes from Sabine yet but I'm anticipating it to be expensive in the beginning (have to buy the cooking tools also). Sometimes I wish I never started this and kept him on dog food. Have to be honest, sometimes I feel embarassed treating coco this way, like a human baby! These dogs do get to your heart. Anyway good luck to you and Tillie


----------



## Thumper

HI Tammy,
Here are the 'groups'..I was talking about where I got SOOO much fabulous information when I was starting out, its called K9 Nutrition AND K9 Kitchen

http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/K9Kitchen/

http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/K9Nutrition/

And there are some professionals in the group, that have written books on k9 nutrition and are experts in the area, (Nutritionists that actually work for some of the dog food companies) veteranary docs, etc. And just normal doggy moms and such, hopefully, it will be another great resource in your arsenal 

I'm just like you, she is my baby and it pains me to see my kids, 2 legged or fur in any sort of pain or discomfort...

The more research I did on homecooking and dog nutrition, the more opposed I became to dry dog food, I once read somewhere that it was like a fortified "Frito", a fritos with vitamins, and that thought has always stuck with me when I read labels. And I *do* feed dry food sometimes for convenience, but water enriched food is just so much better I think.

Kara


----------



## TilliesMom

Ya, coco's mom, I think that if you HAVE to home cook is one thing, but if your hav doesn't have allergies or what not and you are cooking because he 'won't' eat kibble... well, I guess I am a bit of a hard nose and would say, they won't STARVE themselves, if kibble IS what is on the menu day after day after day, they WILL eventually eat, just enough to survive... BUT all that to say homecooking IS better for our havs FOR SURE!! but honestly, I would much rather be feeding the BEST kibble ever than have to be homecooking for a dog for the next 15 yrs of my life... LOL sorry I sound so pessimistic... heading out of town soon and struggling with her food has me GRUMPY! 

Thanks for those links Kara! I'll check them out when I have some time!
oh and don't misunderstand me, I will do ANYTHING for the health of ALL my children... but I'm still human and can still complain about it, right!? LOL


----------



## TilliesMom

oh and Kara, that "frito = kibble" idea has stuck with me ever since I read it too! ound:


----------



## Laurasch

TilliesMom said:


> Hello Laura!
> Yes, Tillie's skin sores are completely healed and she is doing great!
> The paper work that has her allergy testing results says, "ACTT Testing &Treatment by Bio-Medical Services" ... that is all the info I have on the allergy testing place.
> She wasn't tested for air/pollen allergens though. But for food specifically. And also tested for red yeast or "Malassezia" she had a horrid over growth of yeast at the time she was tested. So, she also takes a pro-biotic every day to keep the yeast under control.
> anywho, that's all the info I have... hope it helped!!
> Good luck on your quest!


Wow, that's awesome news about Tillie, what a relief for both you and her. 
Thanks! That's very helpful. I found them online and will talk to my dermatologist about it. We go in for a six month checkup on the shots in a few weeks and maybe he could do the test for us then.


----------



## Laurasch

Missy said:


> I am so glad to read that Tillie is so much better. How long have you been cooking? Has it gotten easier?
> 
> Laura, did you ever try switching to raw for Pepper? I know you say he is allergic to airborne allergies... But allergies are cumulative..so perhaps lessening some allergens would help.
> 
> I know it is by no means scientific... But We seemed to have helped Cash greatly by just switching to nature's variety bison. (we were already feeding NV raw) he still reacted in the spring... But he did have issues year round and does not anymore. Just a thought.


I did switch to raw for Pepper. It didn't help his allergies but am keeping it at it as all the pluses outweigh all the face washing 

The vets recommended food elimination trials first so I went thru several things - different foods, eventually months of Hill ZD, then a novel protein (Bison) home cooked diet. Nothing helped, he just kept scratching and chewing. So I couldn't do the challenge test - reintroducing things to find out what bothers him. Finally went to the dermatologist for the skin scratch test and he was off-the-charts allergic to several pollens, molds, etc. so that's why he never stopped scratching. So, in this case, doing the food trials first was a waste of time.

I am keeping them on raw food though. I'm really sold on how good it is for them independent of any allergy issues. They love Stella and Chewy's but just heard today some concerns about the possibility of leaching plastic from the way they heat seal the bags. Also something about the processing, that Vita-essentials and some others are better. Bought a bag of that today, we'll see if they will eat it...


----------



## Thumper

Vacation is much easier if you rent a house/condo with a full kitchen, lol When all else fails, you can dehydrate meat in a dehydrator and feed them jerky in between the real 'fortified with veggie and grain' meals, well, you could probably do dehydrated sweet potatos and other veggies too. There is a thread on here about jerky. You may want to invest in a nice dehydrator to make life simpler and easier (I have a big one and love it, especially if we are able to source venison.

It IS alot of work, but after awhile it won't seem like so much work..i guess we just get more proficient at it 

Kara


----------



## Missy

Tammy, check out some of the limited ingredient foods for emergencies or when you just need a break. Since she can have rice I would guess there may be a few... Kibble, canned and raw. I know bravo raw has very simple ingredients. California naturals, natural balance, and I believe Natures Variety also just came out with a limited ingredients kibble. 

I applaud you for doing this for tilly, but every mom needs to be able to resort to a pbj now and again.


----------



## TilliesMom

ha ha ha pbj totally! LOL
actually I DO have a bag of Wellness Salmon limited ingredients on hand for emergencies, or if I have mis judged how much food she needs and how much I HAVE! LOL I used it once when we were traveling all weekend and she loved it for the first meal, but the 3rd meal she took like 4 kibble and that was IT. like COME ON mom, WHERE is MY food!? LOL


----------



## davetgabby

No doubt home cooked and raw are the healthiest ways to go . And they will help with allergies once you find out what your dog is allergic to. The problem with some of the dog sites on home cooked is that they're too much of a one stop suits all type of approach. Each dog is different, that's why I recommend Sabine's approach , elimination, healthy foods, and some quality supplements. All of which in appropriate portions. That is the key point. Multivitamins are not suitable for most dogs.


----------

